# Que cable son los mas adecuados para cocinas electricas



## erinea (Dic 12, 2017)

Buenas tengo que cambiarle todo el cableado a un cocina electrica ;
o cual recomiendan ?
Que diametro ?
Tipo de cable? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2017)

¿ Potencias de la cocina ?
¿ Tensión de la red eléctrica en tu tierra ?

No solo debe preocuparte por la sección de los cables, sino también de sus conexiónes 

Calor de la cocina + alto consumo son una mala combinación.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 12, 2017)

En España han de ser de 6mm² al menos.
230V 50Hz


----------



## fen2006 (Dic 12, 2017)

y el cable debe tener la cubierta de amianto o fibra de vidrio especial para cocinas eléctricas y hornos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2017)

Lo ideal es aislación de silicona con fibra de vidrio.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 12, 2017)

Y pulir todos los conectores que no se puedan cambiar.


----------



## erinea (Dic 13, 2017)

aqui son de 120 v
y para cocinas de 500W
1000W y 2000W
QUE DIAMETRO?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

Copiá la sección de cable que tiene !


----------



## erinea (Dic 13, 2017)

esta dificil , esas 3 cocinas estas super viejas y cochinas  , las letras se les borraron , por eso pregunto , pero ver cuales puedo usar .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

Para 500 Watts 120 V que son 4 A pondría 0,75 mm² de sección cómo mínimo.
Para 1000 Watts 120 V que son 8 A pondría  1 mm² de sección cómo mínimo.
Para 2000Watts 120 V que son 17 A pondría  2,5 mm² de sección cómo mínimo.

El aislante ideal es silicona con fibra de vidrio.

Fibra de vidrio sola suele despelusarse , silicona sola suele resecarse y partirse , la combinación de ambos es magnífica.


----------

